# Trump Administration Shuts Down Stars and Stripes



## FJAG (4 Sep 2020)

> The Pentagon has ordered the military's independent newspaper, Stars and Stripes, to cease publication at the end of the month, despite Congressional efforts to continue funding the century-old publication.
> 
> The order to halt publication by Sept. 30, and dissolve the organization by the end of January, is the latest salvo in the Pentagon's move earlier this year to cut the $15.5 million in funding for the paper from the department's budget. And it is a reflection of the Trump administration's broader animosity for the media and members of the press.
> 
> ...



See rest of article here.

 :worms:


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Sep 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> See rest of article here.
> 
> :worms:



Given the advances in social media (it's free) I don't see why they couldn't figure out how to continue some type of publication that might even be more effective at reaching even more service people.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Sep 2020)

I actually enjoy many of their articles


----------



## SeaKingTacco (4 Sep 2020)

The US DoD may live to regret this.

Stars and Stripes (or something similar), IMHO is unlikely to go away.  It fills a need as the worldwide newspaper of US Military personnel.

Without DoD funding, any sense of editorial control could be lost as the newspaper relies on advertising and does it's own thing, regardless of what the leadership in Washington want to send, from time to time, as messaging.


----------



## Navy_Pete (4 Sep 2020)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> The US DoD may live to regret this.
> 
> Stars and Stripes (or something similar), IMHO is unlikely to go away.  It fills a need as the worldwide newspaper of US Military personnel.
> 
> Without DoD funding, any sense of editorial control could be lost as the newspaper relies on advertising and does it's own thing, regardless of what the leadership in Washington want to send, from time to time, as messaging.



Agree, and I liked reading their stuff as well. It's weird they would target this specifically, and not really sure of the motivation. If they didn't like the editorial tone, they are now pushing everyone into the wide open ecosystem. Also, their annual budget is only $15.5 million (out of a $738 BILLION dollar US defence budget). It's a really weird and specific cut that has no actual impact on the overall budget. Odd thing to target right before an election, as it will probably just piss off some people that voted for him last time. I really don't see any upside here.


----------



## Brad Sallows (4 Sep 2020)

Administrations cut popular things to make points about budgets.  For example, during recent debt ceiling standoffs, popular attractions like national parks were closed rather than finding savings somewhere that had less impact.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Sep 2020)

Fake news ? All I know is what I read in the Stars and Stripes.  :rofl:

https://www.stripes.com/news/us/trump-tweets-support-for-stars-and-stripes-says-he-will-not-cut-funding-to-news-organization-1.643942


----------



## Blackadder1916 (4 Sep 2020)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Without DoD funding, any sense of editorial control could be lost as the newspaper relies on advertising and does it's own thing, regardless of what the leadership in Washington want to send, from time to time, as messaging.



While the Stars and Stripes receives DOD funding, it is also a "paid subscription" publication.  I don't know when they went to that model, but I do recall (over 30 years ago) having to pay for it when stationed in Germany (and not just on our Canadian bases, but also when I was at Ramstein).  While it has always been a conduit for information from leadership, I don't think that it ever followed the "in-house corporate magazine" model that some of the other American military journals/magazines/newspapers and our Canadian counterparts did.  Even back in WW2, it was given a level of independence to function as a real newspaper that sought out stories not always complimentary to the chain of command.  What immediately comes to mind are Andy Rooney's reminiscences of his time as a reporter (and Sgt) with the Stars and Stripes in Europe and Bill Mauldin's cartoons pissing off Patton.


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Sep 2020)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Fake news ? All I know is what I read in the Stars and Stripes.  :rofl:
> 
> https://www.stripes.com/news/us/trump-tweets-support-for-stars-and-stripes-says-he-will-not-cut-funding-to-news-organization-1.643942



Not fake news, just updated news. 

The perception is CinC did nothing to address the cuts until today, when he (or perhaps his advisors) connected the dots between the potential alienation of a portion of the service personnel because of the planned cut.


----------



## FJAG (4 Sep 2020)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Not fake news, just updated news.
> 
> The perception is CinC did nothing to address the cuts until today, when he (or perhaps his advisors) connected the dots between the potential alienation of a portion of the service personnel because of the planned cut.



So it's a false flag spin. Esper said it would be cut S&S even though the House specifically provided funding for it. (That's kind of like funding for our reserves. Regardless what it's given for DND can always find a better use for the money)

Now that Trump is on the rocks for his attitude about "loser" soldiers, he comes through as a "white knight" to try to persuade the rank and file that he really gives a **** for them.

My cynicism meter just went off the scales.

 :dunno:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (4 Sep 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> My cynicism meter just went off the scales.



Yup


----------



## Blackadder1916 (4 Sep 2020)

A move to defund Stars and Stripes is not a new story.  This, from Star and Stripes, back in February

DOD proposes stripping Stars and Stripes’ funding in 2021 budget request
https://www.stripes.com/news/us/dod-proposes-stripping-stars-and-stripes-funding-in-2021-budget-request-1.618273


> By COREY DICKSTEIN AND NIKKI WENTLING | STARS AND STRIPES  Published: February 10, 2020
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Pentagon has proposed a cut to funding for Stars and Stripes as part of its $705.4 billion budget request submitted Monday to Congress, a senior defense official said.
> 
> ...





And another President's view of the publication







On a 1962 visit to Germany, former President Eisenhower reads a copy of Stars and Stripes. As the top U.S. military man in Europe during World War II, Eisenhower was extremely supportive of the paper's right to publish the news without command interference. His backing proved crucial in battles with those under him who begged to differ, notably Gen. George Patton.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Sep 2020)

[quote author=FJAG] 

My cynicism meter just went off the scales.

 :dunno:
[/quote]

Without a doubt.


----------



## dimsum (4 Sep 2020)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> While the Stars and Stripes receives DOD funding, it is also a "paid subscription" publication.  I don't know when they went to that model, but I do recall (over 30 years ago) having to pay for it when stationed in Germany (and not just on our Canadian bases, but also when I was at Ramstein).



It is free in deployed locations.  It isn't free in CONUS or US permanent bases (you buy them at the NEX/AAFES/whatever).

I really liked reading the Stars and Stripes when deployed.  It seemed to give a pretty unbiased view, mostly b/c it had articles from both slants.

And yes, I totally agree that un-defunding (if that's even a word) the S&S is to deflect from the "losers" article that he definitely, totally doesn't care about.   :


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Sep 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> My cynicism meter just went off the scales.
> 
> :dunno:



Mine broke on the high-side a while ago...really not worth fixing it at the moment... :not-again:


----------



## Donald H (4 Sep 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> See rest of article here.
> 
> :worms:



The Dems and their media are attaching this one to Trump's derogatory statements on dead and woulded soldiers. Has anybody mentioned Trump's revulsion toward war amputees yet?


----------



## FJAG (4 Sep 2020)

Donald H said:
			
		

> The Dems and their media are attaching this one to Trump's derogatory statements on dead and woulded soldiers. Has anybody mentioned Trump's revulsion toward war amputees yet?



Your wish is my command:



> Trump didn't want wounded veterans to attend a military parade because 'nobody wants to see that,' report says



See here.

 ;D


----------

